

Windows dynamically adds new root certificates without asking user - mrich
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fct%2Fartikel%2FMicrosofts-Hintertuer-1921730.html

======
mrich
Original article in German:

[http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Microsofts-
Hintertuer-1921730...](http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Microsofts-
Hintertuer-1921730.html)

